# New tires on stock rims



## Brute650Oma (Apr 22, 2011)

I am thinking of putting new Zilla's on my Brute 650. I am thinking 26x9x12 on the front and 26x11x12 on the rear. I will be using the stock rims at this point. Will I have any clearance issues with the taller and slightly wider than stock set up? What about power loss? Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Nope you shouldnt have to do anything but put them on and ride!

you MIGHT want to get some different clutch springs but, with that light of a tire it will not be neccissary. If you do want some better bottom end after riding around on them, I would suggest a Pink or Maroon primary from EPI, and MAYBE an Almond secondary but IMO you dont need even that. The 26" zilla is actually going to run a little short and be very very close to stock tires in height and even weight. They are very light tires.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> Nope you shouldnt have to do anything but put them on and ride!
> 
> you MIGHT want to get some different clutch springs but, with that light of a tire it will not be neccissary. If you do want some better bottom end after riding around on them, I would suggest a Pink or Maroon primary from EPI, and MAYBE an Almond secondary but IMO you dont need even that. The 26" zilla is actually going to run a little short and be very very close to stock tires in height and even weight. They are very light tires.


I agree completely. Should have no problems. But you will ifr you go with the 12" wides on the back of an irs...don't ask me how I know..lol


----------



## All i ride is Kawi (Dec 12, 2010)

i have an 08 brute 750 all stock i have 28'' zillas on there with stock rims and i can only do 54 on the road


----------

